# anyone tried Brick-Anew for painting a fireplace???



## BusyMom

Just wondering if anyone has tried this product on a brick fireplace. I stumbled onto the website (http://www.brick-anew.com/) and it almost sounds too good to be true (really easy & quick with great looking results). The starter kit is nearly $200 for 6 not-so-large cans of paint. If the product works as promised, it would be worth the money. I'm just looking for someone who has actually tried it - I know once I start putting paint on my brick fireplace, there's no turning back.


----------



## bgefire

*Did you do it?*

I was just curious if you used the product. I was thinking of tiling over my brick fireplace with slate, but after looking at this I'm reconsidering. Just wanted to see what you ended up with.


----------



## alimar

*Brick-Anew for painting a fireplace*

I have used brick-anew on my brick fireplace which was an ugly red brick wall. This brick wall was from floor to ceiling which went from my den and into the living room. There's fireplaces in both rooms. I was very nervous at first and after a year of searching brick-anew testimonials and photos I decided to order the kit and do it. It was the best thing I ever did. It involves a 5 step process but once you get the brick covered with the base coat it was fun and easy to use. I only wished that I had done it ten years ago when we bought this house. It's made a world of difference in both rooms and has enabled me to decorate and enjoy the brightness of the rooms. I had to order extra paint, since the area of brick wall which surrounds both den and living room with much more coverage than the average brick walls. For the money it was well worth it. I am 71 yrs. old and if I can do it I'm sure anyone can. I have always done painting myself for many years and am picky about the final aspect of the job. I have recived compliments galore and the beauty of it all is that it's much easier to dust the brick wall which I never was able to clean before. If you would like before and after photos of my project email me and I will email you photos.


----------



## dbdaniel2

*Brick-anew pictures*

You mentioned that you wouldn't mind sending pictures of your brick anew project. I am considering painting our brick fireplace and would love to see your pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## cag2360

I would like to see the photos too. I have been doing so much reading about it. Thanks

I haven't yet but I sure would love to.  Thanks!


----------



## niece7

I would like to see the photos of your project 



cag2360 said:


> I would like to see the photos too. I have been doing so much reading about it. Thanks


Did you ever get to see any photos?

Thanks that would be helpful. We are in the process of moving into a new home and it has the fake brick from the 70's on the fireplace and two surrounding walls it's not very nice looking I was just going to paint it but was worried to try.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD

*My wife painted our fireplace in our living room...*

we did not use this product and did not spend anywhere near $200 to paint it. I will try to get the directions she found for painting it, and what she used as a primer and then paint. It looks fantastic compared to what it looked like when we bought the house. I will try to get a couple of the before and after pictures of it as well. Give me a couple of days and I will either post them on here or email them to whoever wants them.


----------



## blakekr

I would love to see the directions too; I have the same ugly red circa sixties fireplace problem. Thanks!

I'm still thinking about doing this too ... would love to see any photos or hear from anyone else who's tried it. It's really just the cost that puts me off, I want to make sure it's worth it.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD

Sorry this has taken so long, wife was out of town for a week on work. Here are the directions she sent and anyone who wants a picture send me a PM or post your email address in the thread if you like and I will email you pictures. 

Instructions:

We bought TSP (Trisodium Phosphate) from Lowe's.

Follow the directions on the TSP for cleaning brick - I used a minimal amount, as our brick wasn't very dirty, but I wanted to make sure it was clean and free of soot, etc.

I used a grout brush and just dipped it in the TSP mixture and scrubbed the brick - make sure to place drop cloths around the fireplace, as the TSP will ruin floors (don't be scared of using it though - I'm very clumsy and didn't have any problems).

I then just wiped the brick down with a damp cloth and let it dry completely.

Next I primed the brick with Kilz (for our fireplace I only needed a quart of Kilz).

I did one coat of primer and let dry completely (at least 24 hours).

I then painted the brick with a glossy, black latex paint.

It took three coats of paint (but I only needed a quart of paint).


----------



## emilyruth

*painted brick fireplace pix*

Yes, I would love to see your before/after pictures. I am getting ready to paint my brick fireplace. Thanks.


----------



## MsFixer

I would love to see the pictures of your fireplace.

I would love the before and after pictures of your fireplace project. Please email them to me at


----------



## cag2360

I've attached pictures of my new fireplace. I'm very happy with the way it turned out! Glad I did it.

Cathy


----------



## KayBee

I would also love to see photos of your fireplace. My daughter would like to paint hers black or gray. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD

I think I have emailed pictures to everyone who posted their email and wanted them. If there is anyone else who wants them post your email I have no problem sending emails. 

Since you can buy the small amounts of paint this is not an expensive project at all.


----------



## cjett

I would like to see them also. Thanks for taking the time to send them to every one.


----------



## Ltoolio

Could you send me those pictures of your fireplace? I also have an ugly fireplace that needs some help. I was unable to post a picture, but I would love to see anyone else's before and after pics, thanks

What did it look like before? What did you use? I have been on that brick-anew website and it just seems too good to be true, not to mention expensive. Did you use it?
Thanks for the pictures


----------



## cag2360

Yes, Brick-A-New is what I used on my brick. I was skeptical too but it really turned out better than I thought. Here is a picture before I painted it....and it is worth the money. If you scroll up a bit you can see my after picture.


----------



## susuwwjd

*Using Brick-anew*



alimar said:


> I have used brick-anew on my brick fireplace which was an ugly red brick wall. This brick wall was from floor to ceiling which went from my den and into the living room. There's fireplaces in both rooms. I was very nervous at first and after a year of searching brick-anew testimonials and photos I decided to order the kit and do it. It was the best thing I ever did. It involves a 5 step process but once you get the brick covered with the base coat it was fun and easy to use. I only wished that I had done it ten years ago when we bought this house. It's made a world of difference in both rooms and has enabled me to decorate and enjoy the brightness of the rooms. I had to order extra paint, since the area of brick wall which surrounds both den and living room with much more coverage than the average brick walls. For the money it was well worth it. I am 71 yrs. old and if I can do it I'm sure anyone can. I have always done painting myself for many years and am picky about the final aspect of the job. I have recived compliments galore and the beauty of it all is that it's much easier to dust the brick wall which I never was able to clean before. If you would like before and after photos of my project email me and I will email you photos.


I would like to see your photos of your fireplace. Thanks!


----------



## mdancey

I've painted a few brick fireplaces. I clean with a wire brush, vacuum the whole area very well, prime, paint the base colour all over, 2 coats (this becomes the grout colour) then lightly roll 2 or 3 more colours on top to give it a brick like look in more desirable colours. I have seen a brick fireplace painted a dark grey,1 colour all over that looked really great. I don't think I'd do it in a light colour. I've attached a picture of one of the fireplaces in my own home that I painted some time ago. We still need to add some wood trim to it.........someday.

Hmmm I guess I won't attach a picture.....I forgot that I need to be a member for a period of time or something like that before I can post.

Sheesh


----------



## mdancey

Now I can!!


----------



## Educator

Hi,

We did not use that product which started this thread. All my wife did was to use regular primer and latex paint, with the primer tinted to the same colour as the paint.

The difference was amazing. We had just bought this 20 year old house with red brick with very rough black edging that was floor to ceiling and took over the family room.

In addition to priming and painting the brick below the mantle, above the mantle we had the contractor use fire-retardant drywall, and then painted the drywall the same colour as the rest of the family room's walls. 

Really nice job, I have to complement my wife. She said it was no big deal, just took her time, used a 2 inch wide brush for the brick and at times a very, very small left over ceramic paint brush. No special chemicals nor special type of paint. It worked out very well.


----------



## lovefurlife

*Ugly huge brick fireplace*

I am closing on a wonderful new home on January 31st. I hate the fireplace,
The living room is quite small and the fireplace is huge and gaudy. The bricks are the large uneven kind of slate bricks like Wilma and Barney of the Flintstones. Maybe it is flint stone, I don't know. Has anyone painted such a monstrousity with any luck? I was thinking of simply painting it white. I do not have time to yank the whole thing out before I move in.


----------



## Educator

lovefurlife said:


> I am closing on a wonderful new home on January 31st. I hate the fireplace,
> The living room is quite small and the fireplace is huge and gaudy. The bricks are the large uneven kind of slate bricks like Wilma and Barney of the Flintstones. Maybe it is flint stone, I don't know. Has anyone painted such a monstrousity with any luck? I was thinking of simply painting it white. I do not have time to yank the whole thing out before I move in.


 Hi lovefurlife,

Rather than white, if your fireplace can be seen from the kitchen, you might want to paint it the same shade as the kitchen cabinets. Although this might only work if the colour is an off white.

That is what we did for ours. We drywalled above the mantel and painted the drywall the same colour as the walls around the fireplace. Then below the mantel we painted the brick (prime then paint) the same shade as our off white kitchen cabinets. 

Worked out very well. My fear is if you simply paint the brick white, well, if there is no white elsewhere in the room, the fireplace will have a clean look for sure, but sill still stick out astetically.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD

lovefurlife said:


> I am closing on a wonderful new home on January 31st. I hate the fireplace,
> The living room is quite small and the fireplace is huge and gaudy. The bricks are the large uneven kind of slate bricks like Wilma and Barney of the Flintstones. Maybe it is flint stone, I don't know. Has anyone painted such a monstrousity with any luck? I was thinking of simply painting it white. I do not have time to yank the whole thing out before I move in.


If you send me your email address I will send you the pictures of ours with the directions of how we did it. The brigs on ours were skinny but about 12 inches long. They were also a yellow color brick and not a red. I have the before and after pictures. If you do not want to post your email send it to me in a private message and I will send email I sent to others that asked for them.


----------



## JasmynJade

I would absoultly love to see pictures. I am a new member so I couldn't
privately e-mail you.
Thank You!!!


----------



## spotted nikes

I colorwashed a fireplace, and am happy with it. Very easy to do.
For pics, see my link, and go to album titled "House Remodel". You will see a before and after pic.

http://community.webshots.com/user/spottednikes


----------



## JasmynJade

The fireplace looks great!
What did you use, and
how did you do it????


----------



## spotted nikes

*Colorwashing a fp*

I used 2 paint colors...One a really pale yellow (almost white), and one a classic taupe. You can use other colors, depending on what color your bricks are. I'd choose one color that is the lightest color of your brick, and one that is the darkest. Use flat paint.
Take the light color and mix one part paint to 2 parts water (err on the side of too much water, as you can go up to 3 parts water). Using a cheap brush, brush on to all the bricks, and wipe with a dry rag, as you go to avoid drips.
Then mix half of the light color and half of the dark, and mix with 2 parts water. This gives you the medium shade. Use a sponge or brush, and put on random bricks, and wipe with a dry rag as you do each brick.
Now mix the dark shade to 2 parts water, and sponge on to random bricks, wiping with a dry rag as you go.
It is really easy and quick. The bricks absorb the water so it doesn't look painted. Doing the 3 shades, keeps it natural looking.


----------



## JasmynJade

Well, thank you so much, I will try this!!!!
Thank you for sharing...your fireplace looks like
a new one, not painted!!
Thanks again!!!!

I didn't see an "after" pic for
the family room....did I miss
it or was there not one???
I also noticed there had been
paneling, did you paint that as well?
If so, what was your procedure
and what kind of paint, please?
I have the same paneling in a room
that I am getting ready to redo!


----------



## spotted nikes

I just added some after pics of living rm, and additional kitchen and FP pics for you to see. Go up to my post with the link to the webshot album and check it out.

We removed the wood paneling. You can paint it, but definitely prime it well before you paint.

I can email you a virtual tour, but since I have it for sale, I can't post the link here. Or I can PM you the link to it.


----------



## JasmynJade

The pics are VERY tiny, can't get
them to get any bigger, they are about
an inch X inch.
Thanks for your help!!!!
Frankly, I have been researching alot of painted fireplaces,
YOURS is the nicest one I have seen...very natural...great job!!!


----------



## spotted nikes

Sorry about the tiny pics. I don't know how to resize them. You can see everything better on the virtual tour. I emailed a link to your email add above.


----------



## Lana

Hi any photos of brick fireplaces painted over Id love to see
before and after shots or just after pics. Have a grotty old fireplace
from about 1960 (no fancy mantle just a big square of ugly grey brick) and am going to attempt painting. Yr ideas would be great too.



thanks for the pic Dan your fireplace looks super ...Lana


----------



## Educator

Lana said:


> Hi any photos of brick fireplaces painted over Id love to see
> before and after shots or just after pics. Have a grotty old fireplace
> from about 1960 (no fancy mantle just a big square of ugly grey brick) and am going to attempt painting. Yr ideas would be great too.


I'm not sure how to post pictures here but here is a link to a post in our renovation blog about the family room makeover, including before and after pictures of our fireplace. Notice the after picture has the portion above the mantle covered over.

Color / Colour Cooridination Critical

I hope it helps.


----------



## shush

*brick-anew*

I'll bet you never figured on getting this many hits on your brick painting experience, but I too am interested in your before and after photos. I've been told painting my brick would be the worst mistake I'd make. I'd like to prove them wrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## Educator

shush said:


> I'll bet you never figured on getting this many hits on your brick painting experience, but I too am interested in your before and after photos. I've been told painting my brick would be the worst mistake I'd make. I'd like to prove them wrong.:thumbsup:


I was very hesitant as well. It was my wife, the adventurous one, who gave it a go.

She used primer then the paint. And, was really helped, according to her was that the primer was first tinted to be the same colour as the paint. It was very tedioius work but, yes, worked out very nicely, thanks!

Dan


----------



## jamiemartin

Hi, would you please email me the picture of your firplce paint job. Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## hockeyguy

I tried Brick-ANew with great results if anybody is still interested in how their product works. The kit comes with everything that you need and great instructions, so it makes the $200 really worth it. I ordered several different things from them, here are some of my favorites on their site:

Wood Fireplace Mantles
Vented Natural Gas Fireplace Logs
Fireplace Decorating


----------



## Educator

jamiemartin said:


> Hi, would you please email me the picture of your firplce paint job. Thank you in advance for your time.


Hi Jamie,

You can see them from within the posting from the URL that I previously gave in my original posting that I think is the last one on the prior page.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## lmasbruch

I too am painting a fireplace and would love to see any pictures or how to's availabe. 



hockeyguy said:


> I tried Brick-ANew with great results if anybody is still interested in how their product works. The kit comes with everything that you need and great instructions, so it makes the $200 really worth it. I ordered several different things from them, here are some of my favorites on their site:
> 
> Wood Fireplace Mantles
> Vented Natural Gas Fireplace Logs
> Fireplace Decorating





alimar said:


> I have used brick-anew on my brick fireplace which was an ugly red brick wall. This brick wall was from floor to ceiling which went from my den and into the living room. There's fireplaces in both rooms. I was very nervous at first and after a year of searching brick-anew testimonials and photos I decided to order the kit and do it. It was the best thing I ever did. It involves a 5 step process but once you get the brick covered with the base coat it was fun and easy to use. I only wished that I had done it ten years ago when we bought this house. It's made a world of difference in both rooms and has enabled me to decorate and enjoy the brightness of the rooms. I had to order extra paint, since the area of brick wall which surrounds both den and living room with much more coverage than the average brick walls. For the money it was well worth it. I am 71 yrs. old and if I can do it I'm sure anyone can. I have always done painting myself for many years and am picky about the final aspect of the job. I have recived compliments galore and the beauty of it all is that it's much easier to dust the brick wall which I never was able to clean before. If you would like before and after photos of my project email me and I will email you photos.


Please e-mail your before and after


----------



## wantubeprg

Could I see your before and after photos as well... thinking of the anew brick painting product as well

Do you use your fireplace... I haven't found anything on their site that says it's still ok to use the fireplace after painted?

Do you have before and after photos? Would love to see em? 

Krista


----------



## lmasbruch

I Ordered The Brick Anew Kit And Just Finished Painting My Fireplace, Which Had Been Painted A Solid Color Previously. I Love The Results And Would Recommend It To Anyone. It Was Very Easy To Use And I Was Able To Finish It In 4 Hours. It Did Help That The Bricks Had Been Painted Before As The Base Coat Went On Easily. It Looks So Much Better Than Painting With A Solid Color.


----------



## hockeyguy

*Brick-ANew*

I've used my fireplace numerous times since I painted it. Never seemed to be any problem.


----------



## eyes2020

*Bricks Anew*

Busy Mom...
I just posted some photos of what I used from Bricks Anew that you look at under eyes2020 photos. It was easy and as good as promised. Mine has been on the fireplace about 2 years and no problems. What you actually get from them was more than enough for a standard fireplace. The base coat is a larger can of paint but the others are actually bottles with screw tops you can close up and go back later and adjust if you like. They give you everything you need. I am not sure the photos I posted really give you a good idea of the transformation of the room but I woud do it again in an instant.The first paint stroke is the hardest because it is the scariest!


----------



## lensgaga

I would love pictures of your fireplace too, but I just joined and can't PM you yet. I don't want to put my email here. I'm wanting to paint my floor to ceiling fireplace too. I have converted from wood-burning to gas logs. I have a mantle but it's free-floating. I would love to add the full mantle, sides, etc. I see there are places where you can buy them already put together. Might be best for me since I doubt I could do that myself. Just a little pricey for me right now. Looks like your paint job has been very popular here!


----------



## Taz38

MillerClemson--I know this is an old post, but I'd love to see the black fireplace. We just bought a house and I'm dying to paint the fireplace glossy black, but hubby is opposed until he sees examples. 

Please send me a few pics


----------



## Mary_Mary

I would love to see the before and after 
I would appreciate your before and after photos. Do you paint the grout? 

I'd love to see your virtual tour too. Does it show the before and after? .... mary


----------



## lbgal

Hi, I was wondering if you "sealed" your fireplace with the the protective finish that the Brick Anew company suggests on the website?

Thanks!


----------



## eyes2020

To Ibgal: I did not use the sealer. I thought I might want to add or change the color after I lived with it a while, so I opted to wait to apply. Still haven't applied it and the fireplace hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## lbgal

eyes2020, Thanks so much for the input! It is so helpful. I have been thinking about painting my fireplace for some time now using Brick Anew. It was going to be my summer project! It is reassuring to hear how well it is holding up. I am going to order the kit, but, I think I will hold off on the sealer too. Thanks Again!


----------



## mbrown4955

*Photos by Alimar*

Would appreciate photos of before and after.


----------



## lbgal

Hi! I have ordered the kit and am waiting for it to be delivered! I have taken my "before" picture. I will post the pictures after I complete the fireplace. I have just converted my wood burning fireplace to gas so I will send all pictures when complete!


----------



## eyes2020

Ibgal,
I posted before and after pic's with my original post..did you see those? It is funny for me to look at them now. I forgot just how ugly that fireplace WAS! tee hee...


----------



## houghpi

Dear Do It yourselfers (sp?) I am a new posted-member and want to paint my fireplace, which is an entire wall of our new home (famil room).
I noticed that many of you have used the product; brick-a-new. I would appreciate any photos you could email as I need to talk my wife into this "scary" endeavor. (help...please) [email protected] thanks so much. If we do this, I will take before and after photos to send.  promise.


----------



## msjudy

Please send me the pics, also. Thanks!


----------



## lbgal

I used the brick anew product! 1st coat took awhile! I love how the fireplace turned out!

I did it! I love how it turned out! I posted pictures! Thanks for your help!


----------



## vet_2002

*A-New brick painting*

I am thinking about painting my fireplace and I would love to see the pics of you fireplace after painting it with anew. 

Thanks 
Vet


----------



## bwp

alimar said:


> I have used brick-anew on my brick fireplace which was an ugly red brick wall. This brick wall was from floor to ceiling which went from my den and into the living room. There's fireplaces in both rooms. I was very nervous at first and after a year of searching brick-anew testimonials and photos I decided to order the kit and do it. It was the best thing I ever did. It involves a 5 step process but once you get the brick covered with the base coat it was fun and easy to use. I only wished that I had done it ten years ago when we bought this house. It's made a world of difference in both rooms and has enabled me to decorate and enjoy the brightness of the rooms. I had to order extra paint, since the area of brick wall which surrounds both den and living room with much more coverage than the average brick walls. For the money it was well worth it. I am 71 yrs. old and if I can do it I'm sure anyone can. I have always done painting myself for many years and am picky about the final aspect of the job. I have recived compliments galore and the beauty of it all is that it's much easier to dust the brick wall which I never was able to clean before. If you would like before and after photos of my project email me and I will email you photos.


I would love to see your pictures!!! I have a red brick fireplace and would love to update the color

Thanx so much.....


----------



## lbgal

I posted pictures on post #56...Can you see them?


----------



## harpri

So is the basic concept that you get a base coat and then apply 2/3 other colors to give the brick appearance? How do you apply the other colors (what type of brush stroke)? And for picking the other colors, do you just pick colors in the same range, just darker than the base?
I'd like to do brick anew, but can't afford it, so I'm looking for a diy solution.


----------



## pwells

*photos*



lbgal said:


> I used the brick anew product! 1st coat took awhile! I love how the fireplace turned out!


 your fireplace is exactly the same color as mine strugling with what product to use having a hard time with 200.00 to PAINT the brick but do not want a PAINTED look seeing your photos I'M pretty sure I will be investing in brick a new then i'll post my pictures what color did u go with looks awesome thanks!!!! pwells


----------



## greygoose

could you please send pictures to me of fireplace? I want to do my fireplace too! Thank you


----------



## pwells

*fireplace pictures*

:sweatdrop: as soon as i order product and recieve i will begin taking pictures be happy to send them out if i can figure out how to do that :laughing: have lots of before and after rooms i've done in the last 6 months do not know how to up load them. i'll figure it out and get them posted.


----------



## lbgal

I used Twilight Taupe. When your kit arrives instructions take you through each step. I did watch the dvd a few times before I began. The first step took the longest amount of time! I did not rush the "steps". It took me a weekend to complete. Good Luck!


----------



## pwells

*exactly!!!!*

:thumbsup: thanks for the responce thats the exact color i had in mind!!!!! I'm very anxious to get started and will have to figure out how to upload my pictures I think it will put the wow in my redecorated living room I'm still looking for.


----------



## kposfai

alimar said:


> I have used brick-anew on my brick fireplace which was an ugly red brick wall. This brick wall was from floor to ceiling which went from my den and into the living room. There's fireplaces in both rooms. I was very nervous at first and after a year of searching brick-anew testimonials and photos I decided to order the kit and do it. It was the best thing I ever did. It involves a 5 step process but once you get the brick covered with the base coat it was fun and easy to use. I only wished that I had done it ten years ago when we bought this house. It's made a world of difference in both rooms and has enabled me to decorate and enjoy the brightness of the rooms. I had to order extra paint, since the area of brick wall which surrounds both den and living room with much more coverage than the average brick walls. For the money it was well worth it. I am 71 yrs. old and if I can do it I'm sure anyone can. I have always done painting myself for many years and am picky about the final aspect of the job. I have recived compliments galore and the beauty of it all is that it's much easier to dust the brick wall which I never was able to clean before. If you would like before and after photos of my project email me and I will email you photos.


I would love to see your photos.


----------



## manoit

*Painting brick black*



MillerClemsonHD said:


> we did not use this product and did not spend anywhere near $200 to paint it. I will try to get the directions she found for painting it, and what she used as a primer and then paint. It looks fantastic compared to what it looked like when we bought the house. I will try to get a couple of the before and after pictures of it as well. Give me a couple of days and I will either post them on here or email them to whoever wants them.


I know this is 2 years late to be asking, I am helping my daughter paint her fireplace and she is wanting to paint it black. If you happen to still have pics of your fireplace, I would love to see them.


----------



## xuan2000

Hello lbgal & everyone, I have ordered the Brick aNew product, but after watch the DVD on how to do it, I'm a little afraid of painting my fireplace. Does it really look good like on the picture or we will see the paint on the brick? Thanks. I look forward for your reply.
Thanks.


----------



## lbgal

It has been over a year since I painted my fireplace! I love it! No regrets! I can't see the brick under the paint! I took my time...the first coat took the longest. It took me 3 hours. Painting on brick wasn't as easy as I thought it was going to be. I used the brush and made sure I thoroughly covered the brick. The next day I followed the rest of the steps--it was easier and quicker than the first coat! Let me know if you have any more questions. Good luck!


----------



## xuan2000

Hello lbgal, 
Thank you for letting me know. Also, thanks for your tips. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## 8isenuff

I too have been researching paint for my ugly fireplace. I don't want it to look like it's been painted. According to Brickanew you don't get that painted look. It is expensive but after reading all the testimonials it looks like original brick. That would be worth it. 
I don't want to spend any money no matter how small the amount only to have to redo it. So I want to know as does busymom has anyone tried this??


----------



## rcpfraz

I tried brick anew and just LOVED IT! I wished I had the nerve to do it years ago. It's totally changed the look of my den from dark and dated to updated and bright.


----------



## kristinrn3

*Brick Anew*

Can you please send me before and after pics of Brick Anew and positive and or negative feedback?

Thank you.


----------



## lrsimpkins

MsFixer said:


> I would love to see the pictures of your fireplace.


I too, would love to see pictures of your fireplace.


----------



## bethke

I was also interested in this product it seems to good to be true. Any comments or picture anyone can send me?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

This is an older thread
Pictures are posted in the thread
Most of the people are no longer active members
Please review the thread for pics
Thanks


----------

